# How different 3d displays work



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

This thread is for us to discuss this topic without cluttering up threads that are more specific to issues specific to DirecTV 3d.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

DarinC said:


> This thread is for us to discuss this topic without cluttering up threads that are more specific to issues specific to DirecTV 3d.


I don't know much about them except for the fact that the Panasonic 3D Plasmas run circles around the Samsung 3D LED-LCDs. My friends went with me to Best Buy one day and were extremely underwelmed by the 3D effect of the Samsung LEDs(they were impressed by the thiness though), while they were in AWE of the 3D effect on the Panasonic 3D plasmas. They said that the Panasonic 3D plasmas "LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE AVATAR IN IMAX 3D".
They have much deeper blacks, much much less motion blur, and a much better 3D EFFECT. I heard a rumor that the 3D Panasonic Plasmas used "LEGENDARY PIONEER KURO TECHNOLOGY", but I can't confirm it as it's only a rumor.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jack White said:


> I don't know much about them except for the fact that the Panasonic 3D Plasmas run circles around the Samsung 3D LED-LCDs. My friends went with me to Best Buy one day and were extremely underwelmed by the 3D effect of the Samsung LEDs(they were impressed by the thiness though), while they were in AWE of the 3D effect on the Panasonic 3D plasmas. They said that the Panasonic 3D plasmas "LOOKED EXACTLY LIKE AVATAR IN IMAX 3D".
> They have much deeper blacks, much much less motion blur, and a much better 3D EFFECT. I heard a rumor that the 3D Panasonic Plasmas used "LEGENDARY PIONEER KURO TECHNOLOGY", but I can't confirm it as it's only a rumor.


The Samsung Plasmas are much better at 3d than the LED/LCD models. The Panasonic does have the edge given a 3d source. The Sony's that I have seen have a severe problem if your glasses are not perfect level with the screen.

The Samsung's, and I believe some of the others like Sony, have simulated 3d capabilities. I have a Samsung Plasma and can confirm that for some material it looks quite decent. The Panasonics do not have simulated 3d.

I don't have DirecTv, but did see the Yankees Mariners games that were broadcast (apparently a Directv N3d effort) and carried via Fios to Yankees and Mariners areas. Unlike the DirectV boxes where it apparently automaticaly switched to 3d mode, you see 2 side by side images until you manually switch the TV to 3d side by side mode. The games were quite effective in 3D particularly covering the infield and pitching. Not so good showing the entire field.


----------

